

We Should Be Protesting, Too - nkurz
http://www.lessig.org/2014/10/we-should-be-protesting-too/

======
nkurz
Thought provoking quote from Lessig's article:

    
    
      There isn’t a single political analyst in America today who 
      doesn’t look first to whether a candidate for Congress has 
      the necessary financial support of the relevant funders. 
      That money isn’t enough, and it certainly doesn’t guarantee 
      victory. (Only 94 percent of candidates with more money 
      win.) But no candidate ignores the money, or is ignorant of 
      the views of the tiny fraction of the 1 percent that 
      provides it. That’s not perfect control, but it turns out 
      to be control enough to weaken the ability of ordinary 
      Americans to have something other than a “non-significant 
      impact upon public policy.”
    

That's an incredible statistic: 19 times out of 20 the candidate who has
raised more money wins the election.

